# Marina Slips in Caribbean



## rdw (Jan 14, 2010)

I plan to do the Caribbean 1500 in November. I will keep my boat there until May. Unfortunately I am not retired and do not live on my boat so I will have to leave it probably half the time. I am looking in to options. I wonder how likely I could find slips availible on short notice for daily, weekly , monthly rent. I am open to any other suggestions. 
RDW


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The French islands have some very nice marinas and (by NA standards) reasonable rates but I'm not sure about the longer term situation at those docks. From what we've seen most of what's on Antigua seems to be geared towards larger vessels, except perhaps Jolly harbour, and most seem to anchor off.

Hauling out and leaving the boat on the hard is what most snowbirds do, I think.. we have friends who haul out in Carriacou for the summer, when they return home to Canada for 6 months. As I understand it those rates are reasonable too.. also Carriacou and Grenada are south of the Hurricane limits and so are better set up for long term boat storage.

Odd to be 'returning' in May.. are you moving on from there right away??


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Considering there are multiple marinas on every island and multiple islands in the Caribbeam you are asking a very broad question.

Maybe you need to have a look at the map and start doing the hard work yourself. We can certainly offer opinions on particular marinas on particular islands but currently you are asking a question like "What marina should I go to in the USA?"


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

The haul out route is likely cheaper than the marina route.


----------



## rdw (Jan 14, 2010)

Mark of SeaLife, The question is not what marina in the USA it is what is the probability of finding vacancies on short notice. I am considering just taking my chances and wandering thru the Caribbean. I realize I will probably pay a higher price to just leave it where I end up for that leg. Thanks anyway for your advice. 
rdw


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

You will be looking at marina space during the high season, when many marinas will fill out to capacity with a large amount of profitable daily or short-stay visitors.

The French islands can give you good rates, for instance the marina at Pointe a Pitre on Guadeloupe (and if you don't draw much or have a small boat then the rates get even better); but all in all a marina is expensive when the boat is just sitting there.

- Haulout is probably the best option considering the length of stay. No bottom growth, no guardiennage while at the dock, no worries about boats bouncing off yours.
- Second option is a long-term mooring. Inside the lagoon at St. Martin is a good place for that as it is protected from the ocean.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Finding a slip at short notice will not be a problem at most times in the islands between St Maarten and Grenada.

EXCEPT during events like the ARC in St Lucia [ XMAS - NEWYEAR ] Heineken regatta in St Maarten. Even then you might get in by booking well in advance.

People do leave their boats at anchor or on moorings in places like Simpsons Bay St Maarten or Falmouth harbour Antigua but as others have said dry storage is better for peace of mind and bottom fouling.


----------



## bill1974 (Jul 4, 2013)

Only by reading posts you are cruising.

Cheers mates.

Wish I had a hatteras with sails,lol


----------

